# Rammstein - Pussy Video



## SamSam (Sep 16, 2009)

So...

I'd link it but I think I might get banned for it... 

*rammstein pussy visit x*

type that into yahoo and it's the first link. Don't click if you're under 18 kids.

What can i say? They love controversy and it's safe to say they've outsdone themselves and every other band ever ina music video lol. I didn't expect them to go quite so far I must say. Kudos to them, they clearly got balls


----------



## pink freud (Sep 16, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Kudos to them, they clearly got balls


 
Except in the release art...


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup. That's a Rammstein video.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 16, 2009)

lol. . Rammstein owns all. . Till Lindman is the shit


----------



## Otaraxia (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes!!! Good tone!!! Yeah........I like their......umm.........tone. Very good.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 16, 2009)

Holy shit 

I want to make a music video like that. I think Rammstein might be the first band to fuck in a music video


----------



## abysmalrites (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 16, 2009)

I gotta say... that is the most straight-up honest chorus to a dirty song I have ever heard.


----------



## PnKnG (Sep 16, 2009)

That video will defiantly not be show on MTV 

Looking forward to the new record.


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 16, 2009)

i wish they would stop beating around the bush and say what's on their mind.


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahahaha that was awesome hahaha.


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 16, 2009)

i know Manson did a video where he's licking vag, but it was never released aside from as a special addition into the greatest hits pre-order

but yeah, congrats to Rammstein, that isn't pushing the envelope, that's getting into a box


----------



## Martin_777 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow ... definitely Rammstein. Intense!
I guess this music video takes it to a new level. Metallica had a stripper and boobs in "Turn the page" but as far as i know no other major act went that far as Rammstein did now.


----------



## loktide (Sep 16, 2009)

wow, that was a lot more explicit than i expected


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 16, 2009)

Lazy song writing, their old stuff is so much better.


----------



## Variant (Sep 16, 2009)

That...  Uhhh.... kinda sucked... a lot. I mean, I think there might have been porn thrown in there as a gimmick, but I grew up on the internet, I'm pretty sure I can't even see porn anymore.  But if there was, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't cover up how bad that song was.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Sep 16, 2009)

loktide said:


> wow, that was a lot more explicit than i expected



+1

Really just expected the tease, and not the delivery.


----------



## m3ta1head (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn. New track.


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 16, 2009)

also, i'm calling "stuntcock!!!" on this video, at least two of their heads are floating unnaturally on their bodies during the actual sex shots


----------



## C-PIG (Sep 16, 2009)

these guys are awesome


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 16, 2009)

loktide said:


> wow, that was a lot more explicit than i expected







Maniacal said:


> Lazy song writing, their old stuff is so much better.


----------



## Zoltta (Sep 16, 2009)

YOU HAVE A PUSSY
I HAVE A DICK
SO WHATS THE PROBLEM?
LETS DO IT QUICK

ahahaha i love that shit


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 16, 2009)

Great video, I'm sure this will get censored/banned everywhere.

<3 it.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 16, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> Great video, I'm sure this will get censored/banned everywhere.
> 
> <3 it.


This.


Screw you haters 




Anyways.. Rammlied=amazing song. I can't wait for the album


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nicht gern.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 16, 2009)

I actually liked the song. At first I was wondering what the big deal was until it got to the end...yeah...they made sex seem so...unsexy.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 16, 2009)

"Dickk-ahh!"

Sounds like the singer is aspiring to be James Hetfield.


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know what to make out of this. I love Rammstein, their songs are so unique. Part of me thinks it's awesome because it defies some rules but the other part of me is kinda disgusted.


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 16, 2009)

You have a 
I have a 

Metal + Porn = FUCKING WIN


----------



## Bleak (Sep 17, 2009)

I lol'd every time he said "Dickuh"

Just sayin' ....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 17, 2009)

Upon another watch..I have to say..the vid actually sucks. It's childish and in the age of the internet and porno-grind I've seen far worse. Especially taking into consideration the faces of the band were "glued" to actors it's even less controversial. You tried to be shocking without really having to do any work. 

I suppose to children and young men who don't get laid often..or at all..this might be the best video ever..or even a cool video..but Beyonce had the best video of all time..



































I couldn't help myself..but I meant what I said..the video is just stupid.


----------



## GuitarJay82 (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL @ Dick Uh!!! HAHA 

Aside from that this song is garbage, this band is terrible, and just hearing there name makes me want to puke!

Kudos to the poster for an entertaining video tho!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 17, 2009)

Totally metal...



> Part of me thinks it's awesome because it defies some rules but the other part of me is kinda disgusted.



SOME rules?


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Upon another watch..I have to say..the vid actually sucks. It's childish and in the age of the internet and porno-grind I've seen far worse. Especially taking into consideration the faces of the band were "glued" to actors it's even less controversial. You tried to be shocking without really having to do any work.
> 
> I suppose to children and young men who don't get laid often..or at all..this might be the best video ever..or even a cool video..but Beyonce had the best video of all time..
> 
> ...



i think they've achieved what they were going for then


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky the song was crap or I wouldn't know what to concentrate on


----------



## petereanima (Sep 17, 2009)

i really, REALLY, laughed my ass off when i first heard about the video about a month ago. a friend of mine is working for universal records in austria, and called me a month ago, unable to say a word but just laughing all the way. after a few minutes he said "dude....we have just been shown the new rammstein video...you wont believe it, you jsut wont believe it...the management is in epic rage, these guys wasted thousands and thousands of euros to get a hardcore porn made with bratwurst and stuff, and then got their faces badly drawn over the actors bodies...its so awesome...and he sings "BLITZKRIEG MIT DEM FLEISCHGEWEHR"..." - i immediately fell in love.

the song itself...well, not one of their best ones, but i love the hetfieldesque "DICK-AAAHHH!" 

and i cant say enough: BLITZKRIEG MIT DEM FLEISCHGEWEHR simply is the BEST. LINE. EVER!


----------



## Cyco Nino (Sep 17, 2009)

Rammstein is great!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Upon another watch..I have to say..the vid actually sucks. It's childish and in the age of the internet and porno-grind I've seen far worse. Especially taking into consideration the faces of the band were "glued" to actors it's even less controversial. You tried to be shocking without really having to do any work.
> 
> I suppose to children and young men who don't get laid often..or at all..this might be the best video ever..or even a cool video..but Beyonce had the best video of all time..
> 
> I couldn't help myself..but I meant what I said..the video is just stupid.



This post defines the misunderstanding that Rammstein get, which is particulalry strong in Americans because often they just cannot understand European humour. Depsite being heavier than the ball of atomic dark matter that exploded into being and created the universe, they don't take themselves seriously at all, and they love causing offence - hence why they've been pulling out ejaculating dildos and "blowing a load" on the crowd at their gigs for years. They had a laugh, showcased a fucking awesome song and pissed off some conservatives in the process - a knockout blow all round as far as Rammstein are concerned then!


*Rammstein!*


----------



## Apophis (Sep 17, 2009)

I love RAMMSTEIN


----------



## Dr Terror (Sep 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ..but Beyonce had the best video of all time..


Lol.

Definitely stuntcock, if they have the technology to give Flake a woman/maph body then they surely superimposed the others faces also. Technology is awesome.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 17, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This post defines the misunderstanding that Rammstein get, which is particulalry strong in Americans because often they just cannot understand European humour. Depsite being heavier than the ball of atomic dark matter that exploded into being and created the universe, they don't take themselves seriously at all, and they love causing offence - hence why they've been pulling out ejaculating dildos and "blowing a load" on the crowd at their gigs for years. They had a laugh, showcased a fucking awesome song and pissed off some conservatives in the process - a knockout blow all round as far as Rammstein are concerned then!
> 
> 
> *Rammstein!*



Yeah..that's just the thing..the song isn't "awesome"..it's a cool song but I wouldn't rush to the store to get it. The video outranks the song for most people since it's not all that great, but the spectacle of the video is what's getting it noticed. I'm well aware of what Rammstein do..but this video, although them, is just stupid. Obviously no one, including them could take this video seriously..but the people ranting and raving about how great it is just sound silly. It's not great..just because there's sex in it (that they themselves aren't even having), it doesn't constitute a great video. It just appeals to the "ahyulk hyulk..boobies and dick" crowd. Everything pisses off conservatives..that's not a huge feat. I'm more interested when you can piss off conservatives with something "offensive" yet intelligent..not just go out of your way to get attention by using the old medium of sexuality.

Don't get me wrong..I do enjoy tasteless trash quite often..but this just misses the bar for me.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 17, 2009)

petereanima said:


> and i cant say enough: BLITZKRIEG MIT DEM FLEISCHGEWEHR simply is the BEST. LINE. EVER!


 Haha! All my years nerding over WWII history paid off because I actually understand what that means.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Sep 17, 2009)

The song: Probably one of my least favorite Rammstein tune. But I like the fact that it doesn't sound like their first albums (I used to listen to them soooo much I can barely stand that sound anymore)

The Video: Pure genius. 

With every release I'm just floored by how great Rammstein is. With every album they manage to come up with the idea/video/concept/live show of the century when I expect them to run out of ideas and become boring by sticking to a formula or release a total überfail album while trying a new sound (_St.Anger_/_Nymphetamine_/_Undisputed Attitude_IMO)

I used to think Live Aus Berlin was the shit...so....what are they gonna do next? Then they had Wolkerball.....mkay.....NOW ....what are they gonna do next?  It's getting disturbing how they still succeed to top themselve. Let's just wait and see how they end up using that pussy thingy they have going on


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2009)

Otaraxia said:


> Good tone!!!



A lot of people seem to think this  completely inexplicably...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 17, 2009)

Till Lindermann seems to be built for porn.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 17, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> A lot of people seem to think this  completely inexplicably...



Says the guy with Dime in his avatar!

Diezel Herberts and VH4s running on full revs, or Dime's crappy, fizzy noise? GTFO mate! 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah..that's just the thing..the song isn't "awesome"..it's a cool song but I wouldn't rush to the store to get it. The video outranks the song for most people since it's not all that great, but the spectacle of the video is what's getting it noticed. I'm well aware of what Rammstein do..but this video, although them, is just stupid. Obviously no one, including them could take this video seriously..but the people ranting and raving about how great it is just sound silly. It's not great..just because there's sex in it (that they themselves aren't even having), it doesn't constitute a great video. It just appeals to the "ahyulk hyulk..boobies and dick" crowd. Everything pisses off conservatives..that's not a huge feat. I'm more interested when you can piss off conservatives with something "offensive" yet intelligent..not just go out of your way to get attention by using the old medium of sexuality.
> 
> Don't get me wrong..I do enjoy tasteless trash quite often..but this just misses the bar for me.



Apparently you are missing the comedy here, there is a lot of tongue in cheek humour, but like I said earlier, its quite European so I can forgive you missing it. The band are all playing well into their roles - Till as the masculine one, spanking the blonde, Richard as the good looking lad, being called "the playboy", Flake as the diminutive one, often the centre of humour in the live show and videos, being a tranny etc. Its designed to shock and make people laugh, but apparently you just missed out on the lols, but its ok, its not your fault.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 17, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Says the guy with Dime in his avatar!
> 
> Diezel Herberts and VH4s running on full revs, or Dime's crappy, fizzy noise? GTFO mate!



they use Engls mixed with Soldanos in the studio as far as i know.

interesting side-fact: the main live tone, despiting the huge Engl-fullstacks etc., is pure sansamp.


----------



## Dudley (Sep 17, 2009)

About 3 minutes into the song, before they start playing the chorus til the end, sounds like a Scooter song  If you don't know who they are then consider yourself quite fortunate...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 17, 2009)

petereanima said:


> they use Engls mixed with Soldanos in the studio as far as i know.
> 
> interesting side-fact: the main live tone, despiting the huge Engl-fullstacks etc., is pure sansamp.



They were definitely using Diezels in the past, they were in the bunker during the 2005 tour.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 17, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Apparently you are missing the comedy here, there is a lot of tongue in cheek humour, but like I said earlier, its quite European so I can forgive you missing it. The band are all playing well into their roles - Till as the masculine one, spanking the blonde, Richard as the good looking lad, being called "the playboy", Flake as the diminutive one, often the centre of humour in the live show and videos, being a tranny etc. Its designed to shock and make people laugh, but apparently you just missed out on the lols, but its ok, its not your fault.



Are you one of the girls in the video? Are you on their payroll? Seriously, I've never seen so much nut-hugging in one thread, and with your propensity for this exceptionally overrated band, that says a lot. The dude got the "humor", but said he didn't care for it. I don't either. Stop acting as though it's some highbrow intellectual humor that it clearly isn't. It's designed to shock, which clearly it does the average person, but it really isn't the groundbreaking achievement you make it out to be. I thought your comment about them being the heaviest band on the planet was ludicrous, but this far surpasses that. Christ.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 17, 2009)

Dudley said:


> About 3 minutes into the song, before they start playing the chorus til the end, sounds like a Scooter song  If you don't know who they are then consider yourself quite fortunate...



Yeah I thought that too


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought it was funny from the start but I wasn't expecting the ending and it had me in stitches, when the "characters" came in I was thinking Flake was going to be a gimp but the he-she thing just blew it up to a whole new level of comedy!

As for the point of the video Rammstein are German and let's face it Germans (and Swedes) pretty much created hardcore porn 30+ years ago and have a liberal attitude towards sex anyway so I think they are well aware that in the age of the internet the video isn't shocking, but that's missing the point as it's not a video that's created to shock it's a video that's created to make you laugh at how stupid it is!!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 17, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Says the guy with Dime in his avatar!
> 
> Diezel Herberts and VH4s running on full revs, or Dime's crappy, fizzy noise? GTFO mate!



I'll take a Warhead everyday... 

and about the Rammstein vid .. a very interesting music video


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Says the guy with Dime in his avatar!
> 
> Diezel Herberts and VH4s running on full revs, or Dime's crappy, fizzy noise? GTFO mate!



 Well for one I hate Dime's tone, always have, always will. I'm a fan of his music, not his gear. Secondly, it doesn't matter in the slightest what they were using, boutique gear is just a name. I didn't say it was a BAD tone dude, but the hype over it is inexplicable.

Just an observation of mine over the last 2 years or so of audio engineering and mixng/mastering - the opinion on tone depends enormously on whether the gear used is known to the listener or not.

For example 
"Wow that tone is SICK! What amp is that?" 
"it's a pod"
"oh... yeah, you can tell it's not all there, get a real amp, dude"

Or it works particularly well when you tell them it's some cheap-ass set up or using modelling, and IMMEDIATELY they're listening with a "this isn't a boutique amp therefore i don't care for it" mentality.

The worst (and probably the most common) is when it IS using a boutique set up, and they state it as being so, but the sound is fucking horrendous and muddy, undefined and poorly engineered, yet you will STILL get the "HOLY SHIT THATS AWESOME SAUCE!!!" reaction, just because the listener knows and reveres the amp brand. It's a prestige thing, and it pisses me the fuck off.

My point being, a Diezel (or whatever it is they happened to use on this record) doesn't just sound amazing no matter what, just because it's a Diezel. The tone is well produced and crystal clear, there's no doubt about it. But my point is that the hype surrounding it is as if it's something really innovative and outstanding, and it's really just not


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 17, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Are you one of the girls in the video? Are you on their payroll? Seriously, I've never seen so much nut-hugging in one thread, and with your propensity for this exceptionally overrated band, that says a lot. The dude got the "humor", but said he didn't care for it. I don't either. Stop acting as though it's some highbrow intellectual humor that it clearly isn't. It's designed to shock, which clearly it does the average person, but it really isn't the groundbreaking achievement you make it out to be. I thought your comment about them being the heaviest band on the planet was ludicrous, but this far surpasses that. Christ.



Wow, someone really hates Rammstein huh?


----------



## Joose (Sep 17, 2009)

It's one of the greatest videos I've ever seen. Major props to Rammstein.

And yes, the guitar tone is great.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, Germans...


----------



## petereanima (Sep 17, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Stop acting as though it's some highbrow intellectual humor that it clearly isn't. It's designed to shock, which clearly it does the average person, but it really isn't the groundbreaking achievement you make it out to be.



hm, i really doubt that the video was made with the intent to "shock" - it is too balanced and matching with the lyrics therefor, which is nothing but an intense sideblow on the current european (and especcially the german) society - the stereotype german chav, who is wanking 5 times a day to porn or Lady-Gaga-Videos on MTV, but plays the shocked one if tits are shown in public, who in reality has a pathetic sex life with his wife, and then makes a trip with friends to Bangkok - bangig underage prostitutes the whole week and then feels like a "real man". the average german chav, who listens to scooter (yes, that acutall IS a "hommage" to them  ), votes socialists, but hates foreigners, who wants to be "porn", buy Mercedes Benz and drive 300 kmh because they have small penises...

Rammstein presents here something which, i have to admit, may look dull at the first view, but in fact the video is pretty balanced with the lyrics and i would say they herewith present Germany to foreigners in an ironic way, as they see it.

and all in all: everbody is discussing it. mission accomplished, no?

and no, i'm not the Über-Ramm-Fan - i actually almost hated them for years until they released "Mutter". and the current song...well...i dont even remember the music anymore i have to admit, not one of their better songs.


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 17, 2009)

petereanima said:


> hm, i really doubt that the video was made with the intent to "shock" - it is too balanced and matching with the lyrics therefor, which is nothing but an intense sideblow on the current european (and especcially the german) society - the stereotype german chav, who is wanking 5 times a day to porn or Lady-Gaga-Videos on MTV, but plays the shocked one if tits are shown in public, who in reality has a pathetic sex life with his wife, and then makes a trip with friends to Bangkok - bangig underage prostitutes the whole week and then feels like a "real man". the average german chav, who listens to scooter (yes, that acutall IS a "hommage" to them  ), votes socialists, but hates foreigners, who wants to be "porn", buy Mercedes Benz and drive 300 kmh because they have small penises...
> 
> Rammstein presents here something which, i have to admit, may look dull at the first view, but in fact the video is pretty balanced with the lyrics and i would say they herewith present Germany to foreigners in an ironic way, as they see it.
> 
> ...



Hey Peter, I just realized, you can actually understand Rammstein's lyrics since you're from Austria. Interesting! hehehe I like their songs even though I don't understand much because I like the way the german language sounds. Anyway, what I'm not liking is that they're using too much english lately. English is my favorite language for songs but it's the german that makes Rammstein special in my opinion...


----------



## lefty robb (Sep 17, 2009)

I think for American's its defiantly a bit shocking, which is really stupid, I mean, for crying out loud we have barely been able to use swears on prime time television for only the past 5 years or so and its only after 10pm.In the European market however, its common place to see full blown nudity on television, so really the video is not that shocking. The US needs to grow a fucking pair when it comes to censorship. 

Aside from that, this video pwns. Where the heck was this video when I was jacking off to Aerosmith back in the day (hey, Alicia Silverstone and Liv Tyler were hot)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alicia_Silverstone.


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 17, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> A lot of people seem to think this  completely inexplicably...



have you seen/heard them live?
seriously, the BEST guitar tones i've ever heard.... like them or not.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 17, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> I think for American's its defiantly a bit shocking, which is really stupid, I mean, for crying out loud we have barely been able to use swears on prime time television for only the past 5 years or so and its only after 10pm.In the European market however, its common place to see full blown nudity on television, so really the video is not that shocking. The US needs to grow a fucking pair when it comes to censorship.
> 
> Aside from that, this video pwns. Where the heck was this video when I was jacking off to Aerosmith back in the day (hey, Alicia Silverstone and Liv Tyler were hot).





I got a laugh out of the vid. Maybe it's low brow comedy, but I don't mind and I'm not ashamed


----------



## GuitarJay82 (Sep 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah..that's just the thing..the song isn't "awesome"..it's a cool song but I wouldn't rush to the store to get it. The video outranks the song for most people since it's not all that great, but the spectacle of the video is what's getting it noticed. I'm well aware of what Rammstein do..but this video, although them, is just stupid. Obviously no one, including them could take this video seriously..but the people ranting and raving about how great it is just sound silly. It's not great..just because there's sex in it (that they themselves aren't even having), it doesn't constitute a great video. It just appeals to the "ahyulk hyulk..boobies and dick" crowd. Everything pisses off conservatives..that's not a huge feat. I'm more interested when you can piss off conservatives with something "offensive" yet intelligent..not just go out of your way to get attention by using the old medium of sexuality.
> 
> Don't get me wrong..I do enjoy tasteless trash quite often..but this just misses the bar for me.


 
Epic words


----------



## Bobo (Sep 17, 2009)

GuitarJay82 said:


> Epic words



It's epic to stereotype the people that liked the vid down to "the "ahyulk hyulk..boobies and dick" crowd"? I'll just have to disagree and ask dude to lighten up.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> have you seen/heard them live?
> seriously, the BEST guitar tones i've ever heard.... like them or not.



I can't comment on that because I've never seen them live but I'm sure it's good. I've heard they put on an amazing live show regardless, and even though I don't like them, I'm sure it's hella fun. Some bands are very watchable live, whether you like them or not, and I'm sure these are one of them! Still, in terms of their recorded tone, I just don't get it still  Like i said, i don't hate it, it's nice, just not as nice as people make out


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Sep 17, 2009)

lol wut


that was a nice por.....i mean music video.... >.>


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 17, 2009)

I think everything about this is awesome, as far as the song, I agree it's a bit boring and won't be a frequent listen for me, but it definitely suits the theme as to me it comes across as the Rammstein take on a euro porn groove.

As far as the debate about the guitar tone goes, I agree the guitar tone on it's own isn't great, but Rammstein has consistently wowed me with the production quality, and the guitars sit just right, exactly where they should be. I think people hear this and mistake it for being a great guitar tone, live though it's a different matter, their live tone fucking dominates and steps it up a level. But this is all part of being a professional band as far as I'm concerned, being able to have amazing production values on a record, and then being able to take the energy up a level with just even more domineering sounds live.


----------



## m3ta1head (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't they use rectifiers live? It's just a wall of fucking massive tone.


----------



## Valserp (Sep 17, 2009)

Far as I know - Richard plays Rectos, Paul plays ENGL's(he used to be transistor-only before, has recently switched to tube)


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 17, 2009)

That song was terrible. The music was so unimaginative (granted it fits the basic Rammstein formula). Those lyrics might have been controversial like 15-20 years ago, now they just sound corny. The video was pretty funny, but I probably won't ever watch it again.

I do like Rammstein though, and I have all of their albums. Hopefully this lazy song writing isn't indicative of what's to come on the new album.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 17, 2009)

So... A boring song about vagina and dicks?

What's so special?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 17, 2009)

leandroab said:


> So... A boring song about vagina and dicks?
> 
> What's so special?



But but..they hadz teh sex!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 17, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I thought your comment about them being the heaviest band on the planet was ludicrous



Who are you to decide who the "heaviest" band is? Isn't it subjective and opinion based? Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, are you some kind of official judge of what is heavy and what is not?

I've said it before, heavy is not the lowest tuning or teh brootalz riffs or whatever, its an atmosphere and a feeling. For me, Rammstein is the heaviest thing I've ever heard, but then I don't consider most metal that heavy. I find the jazz fusion stylings of Frank Gambale to be heavier than most metal bands. To me, the new Winger album sounds like its gonna be heavier than any djent based or br00tal blackened-death-baby-raping band I've yet heard.

But apparently you know better, so whats the official word mate?


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG, they made the keyboardist have BoobS!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 17, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Who are you to decide who the "heaviest" band is? Isn't it subjective and opinion based? Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, are you some kind of official judge of what is heavy and what is not?
> 
> I've said it before, heavy is not the lowest tuning or teh brootalz riffs or whatever, its an atmosphere and a feeling. For me, Rammstein is the heaviest thing I've ever heard, but then I don't consider most metal that heavy. I find the jazz fusion stylings of Frank Gambale to be heavier than most metal bands. To me, the new Winger album sounds like its gonna be heavier than any djent based or br00tal blackened-death-baby-raping band I've yet heard.
> 
> But apparently you know better, so whats the official word mate?



Honestly...it's just a german industrial band....let it go....

He felt your comment was ridiculous...much like you see his comment. It's called opinion. No need to jump on those who don't find this song, this video, or Rammstein to be all that profound.



asmegin_slayer said:


> OMG, they made the keyboardist have BoobS!!!



AND he had teh penorz!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Honestly...it's just a german industrial band....let it go....
> 
> He felt your comment was ridiculous...much like you see his comment. It's called opinion. No need to jump on those who don't find this song, this video, or Rammstein to be all that profound.
> 
> ...



Tbh I was just concerned that I had missed the appointment of a new arbiter of what is heavy and what is not, since he seemed to have apparently assumed the role, or at least believed himself to have.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 17, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> That song was terrible. The music was so unimaginative (granted it fits the basic Rammstein formula). Those lyrics might have been controversial like 15-20 years ago, now they just sound corny. The video was pretty funny, but I probably won't ever watch it again.
> 
> I do like Rammstein though, and I have all of their albums. Hopefully this lazy song writing isn't indicative of what's to come on the new album.




They probably chose this song for shock value, I bet the rest of the album is better, the controversial song/video is something they've done for the last 2 albums, Ie. Mein Teil (great song) and Mann gegen Mann.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> heavy is not the lowest tuning or teh brootalz riffs or whatever, its an atmosphere and a feeling.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 17, 2009)

SamSam said:


> They probably chose this song for shock value, I bet the rest of the album is better, the controversial song/video is something they've done for the last 2 albums, Ie. Mein Teil (great song) and Mann gegen Mann.


This.

It seems alot of you are really taking this video TOO seriously  and if anything, this song was prolly made for shits and giggles and to see how people negatively react to it (BAM, this thread. ), because obviously alot of this was shopped' and I doubt those are them actually screwing the chicks (as someone stated earlier, they gave Flake tits. ) and if it is, who cares. I won't lie though, the song actually WAS pretty mediocre if you ask me, but I think that's part of the joke going here.

Anyways listen to the B-side track on the single (Rammlied), I'm fucking loving that song, straight up amazing. It sounds like Rammstein (Reminds me of Mein Herz Brennt quite a bit, but with a slightly different feel), but it sounds really fresh aswell. Can't wait for the rest of the album.


----------



## Harry (Sep 18, 2009)

I have no idea what to think of this video


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Sep 18, 2009)

that video is immense.. didn't think they'd go the whole hog and start shagging the girls!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 18, 2009)

((_)/////////D~~~ ( o )( o )


----------



## CooleyJr (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats why i love the germans.. Theyre not shy about goin all the way hahaha


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 18, 2009)

that was pretty fucking shitty. it's mildly funny/strange that they decided to actually go through with having porn in a music video.... but overall it's pretty pathetic that they're using it to get a ton of publicity for their extremely shitty song (and even more pathetic that it's working)...

The porn doesn't bother me at all.... I found it strange more than anything... but that song was more simple and less interesting than even the worst american pop songs... and they're going to get so much publicity over it. lame...



Variant said:


> That...  Uhhh.... kinda sucked... a lot. I mean, I think there might have been porn thrown in there as a gimmick, but I grew up on the internet, I'm pretty sure I can't even see porn anymore.  But if there was, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't cover up how bad that song was.



hahaha +1 exactly what I'm saying


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 18, 2009)

that was half emo Arnolz Schwarzanegger speaking pigeon English with a band behind him and half porno featuring very hot girls


----------



## Jem7RB (Sep 18, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> have you seen/heard them live?
> seriously, the BEST guitar tones i've ever heard.... like them or not.


 
+1 

hated the vid tbh, not my cup of tea, i'm in the mood for music or porn, but i cant wank with a guitar !


----------



## TimSE (Sep 18, 2009)

well it started off badly ... and kept getting progressively worse.

it didnt even cover up how shit the song was!


----------



## Nats (Sep 18, 2009)

oops, shouldn't have watched that at work. i think i'm fired


----------



## pink freud (Sep 18, 2009)

Nats said:


> oops, shouldn't have watched that at work. i think i'm fired


 
Ya THINK?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)

that video is awesome


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> that video is awesome




YOU GOT A PUSSY!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought Till quit the band after 'Reise Reise'. I was bummed about it for years. I guess I didn't get the memo that he was back. Great band. Not a big fan of their older/industrial stuff but the last 2-3 albums were killer.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 18, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> that was pretty fucking shitty. it's mildly funny/strange that they decided to actually go through with having porn in a music video.... but overall it's pretty pathetic that they're using it to get a ton of publicity for their extremely shitty song (and even more pathetic that it's working)...
> 
> The porn doesn't bother me at all.... I found it strange more than anything... but that song was more simple and less interesting than even the worst american pop songs... and they're going to get so much publicity over it. lame...


That's likely exactly what they were aiming for (as has been stated a million times in the thread already). Rammstein is the kind of band to do that. Comparing it to the B-Side on Pussy, Rammlied, this song is a joke... quite literally


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont think Rammstein really needs publicity, they're already a hugely popular band who don't need to resort to gimmicks. I think its just their sense of humor.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Sep 18, 2009)

no matter what the purpose of this video was....it was stupid and the song sucked. that's all i have to say. IMO the video was stupid and the song sucked.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 18, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> That's likely exactly what they were aiming for (as has been stated a million times in the thread already). Rammstein is the kind of band to do that. Comparing it to the B-Side on Pussy, Rammlied, this song is a joke... quite literally



...They were aiming to put out a mediocre song and a stupid video?..I'm sorry..don't you put out what you think is the good and most accessible track for a single? That seems like a lot of time and money wasted on a "joke" that's not that funny.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...They were aiming to put out a mediocre song and a stupid video?..I'm sorry..don't you put out what you think is the good and most accessible track for a single? That seems like a lot of time and money wasted on a "joke" that's not that funny.


We're talking about Rammstein though, keep this in mind.. Regardless it was indeed released as a single and that's a decision they made on their behalf. If I was them though I would've played it safe and released Rammlied as the single instead as that song is badass . It's pretty obvious the song is not to be taken seriously and it's the same tounge in cheek humor that made, and some will say plagued, the first two Rammstein albums (which was dropped in favor for more controversial topics for lyrics, such as in the songs Mein Teil, Mann gegen Mann, and Spring).


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 19, 2009)

I suppose. To be fair I don't think the song completely sucks. It's not bad...I like Rammstein's stuff..but it, with the video, is just..meh.

I'm willing to believe they have much more interesting songs on the cd.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I thought Till quit the band after 'Reise Reise'. I was bummed about it for years. I guess I didn't get the memo that he was back. Great band. Not a big fan of their older/industrial stuff but the last 2-3 albums were killer.



Till never quit. The band itself went on a hiatus after Rosenrot, and RZK released the Emigrate album.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...They were aiming to put out a mediocre song and a stupid video?..I'm sorry..don't you put out what you think is the good and most accessible track for a single? That seems like a lot of time and money wasted on a "joke" that's not that funny.



Just because you don't see the humour in it doesnt mean it was a wasted exercise. On this board alone, this video has generated more than 3 times the amount of discussion that Metallica's "All nightmare long" video did. I tried looking for other threads about the Death Magnetic videos but they seem to have disappeared into the void. Wouldn't you say that in terms of getting talking (which is what they were obviously aiming for) that this has worked incredibly well?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

it certainly did the trick


----------



## Bevo (Sep 19, 2009)

They fell off the map for me over the years but this video got my attention, I like pussy

But the point of that video did come across to me, it was not the best song but it reminded me that they do have some great ones that I have not listened to.
I ended up on Youtube and watched a few, this weekend I will add some Ramstein to my Ipod.
Think I will do the video to!


----------



## El Caco (Sep 19, 2009)

Fuck me dead, Drakkar doesn't like a heterosexual porn metal vid surprise surprise. The fact you are in here stirring shit up as per usual pisses me off, you seem to have a thing against straight people, I can't believe the rest of you entertained the argument for so long.

And ESP, fuck me dead you always seem to be in the middle of a fight, both of you can have a week off.

Anyway the video, it's better then pop music, I listened to it before I read through the thread and the tune and chorus are still in my head so it is catchy. Metal + Porn....I hope it catches on.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Bevo said:


> I like pussy



I was at a show with my keys player and this show was littered with fine looking girls. I pointed one out that was particularly fine looking, and he said "urrrgh".

I said to him "dude, what the fuck? do you like boys or do you like girls?"

and he said:

"I don't know "

we all laughed at him for such a long time


----------



## SamSam (Sep 19, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Anyway the video, it's better then pop music, I listened to it before I read through the thread and the tune and chorus are still in my head so it is catchy. Metal + Porn....I hope it catches on.



Too true, the damn chorus has been stuck in my head for days now. 

As regards other users comments about attention seeking, people may not know or just ignore the fact that Rammstein have sold in the region of 20 million records. They are a HUGE band, they outsell the likes of KSE and Trivium with ease. 

They don't need the controversy to sell records at this point and if they didn't have good songs that people love, they wouldn't hit those figures. 

P.S. I thought Rosenrot was pretty meh, this album better be an improvement.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 19, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Too true, the damn chorus has been stuck in my head for days now.
> 
> As regards other users comments about attention seeking, people may not know or just ignore the fact that Rammstein have sold in the region of 20 million records. They are a HUGE band, they outsell the likes of KSE and Trivium with ease.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's as much attention seeking is it is Rammstein being well.. Rammstein 

and yeah, I'll agree that Rosenrot wasn't too great, a few good tracks like Spring but nothing really jumped out at me. I'm sure that after that hiatus there'll be some fresh stuff on the table.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 20, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Depsite being heavier than the ball of atomic dark matter that exploded into being and created the universe



I know you/he has been banned, but i can't quite help myself here...


*Really??* They're "heavier than the ball of atomic dark matter etc.. etc.."??

That's what got me to try listening to Rammstein in the past, and it's also the one statement about them that made me unutterably disappointed with the band too  Cos, really, they're just not that heavy. The guitar tone isn't particularly thick/powerful/forceful/other verb that i would use to describe heavy, the drums aren't particularly hard, and the vocals aren't particularly intimidating or 'heavy' in any way, shape or form. It just led to one sub-par "heavy listening" experience for me the first time i tried 

Don't get me wrong, i like them alright, they're a pretty cool band, I just think that describing them as one of the heaviest bands in existence is a pretty big stretch.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I know you/he has been banned, but i can't quite help myself here...
> 
> 
> *Really??* They're "heavier than the ball of atomic dark matter etc.. etc.."??
> ...



They're heavy because of how they approach song structure. Using lots of reinforcing layers, and applying that to an almost techno beat can make it sound really heavy.


----------



## Mikey6119x (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been waiting for this to be released for so long ahhhh and its great! 

if you havent watched it yet check it out


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn my old computer! This POS doesn't like videos very much


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 20, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Damn my old computer! This POS doesn't like videos very much



Let's just say that it's NSFW.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 20, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Let's just say that it's NSFW.


That's putting it rather lightly though.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 20, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> That's putting it rather lightly though.



Lol, yeah. NSFWOHIYHK. Not Safe For Work Or Home If You Have Kids.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its a softcore porno. essentially. If you REALLY wanna know.


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 20, 2009)

Giggity.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 20, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Lol, yeah. NSFWOHIYHK. Not Safe For Work Or Home If You Have Kids.




Not quite enough...


NSFWOHIYHKOWGIV

Not Safe For Work Or Home If You Have Kids or Wife/Girlfriend In Vincinity.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 20, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Its a softcore porno. essentially. If you REALLY wanna know.




Err no it's really not a softcore porno


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 20, 2009)

achieves what it was meant to: get people talking, and, for the band, piss of their record label and make a video like no other.

i mean, i'm interested in the new album now, rammlied is fucking cool


----------



## pink freud (Sep 20, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Its a softcore porno. essentially. If you REALLY wanna know.



If you call that softcore, I don't think I want to view what you consider hardcore porn...


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 20, 2009)

pink freud said:


> They're heavy because of how they approach song structure. Using lots of reinforcing layers, and applying that to an almost techno beat can make it sound really heavy.



Maybe my definition of heavy is different, but the songs (even with these "layers") just seem kind of weak IMO  Epecially compared to some of the other bands in the same sort of genre.

Anyway, sorry to drag it OT  The vid didn't do much for me, neither here nor there i suppose.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 21, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Not quite enough...
> 
> 
> NSFWOHIYHKOWGIV
> ...



What if the Wife or Girlfriend is into that, though? 

It should be

NSFWOHIYHKOWGIVUITWGAITKOT

Not Safe For Work Or Home If You Have Kids or Wife/Girlfriend In Vincinity Unless If The Wife/Girlfriend Are Into That Kind Of Thing.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 21, 2009)

My girl caught me....blamed it on you guys

Then we watched it together, it was romantic..our first porn vid together
She even made me stop it near the end for a closer look at some of the scenes


----------



## ChaNce (Sep 21, 2009)

Bummer. Now she knows that you have been lying when you say, "Every guy is about three inches"...

I KID, I KID.

You put the ball on the tee, I just took a swing




Bevo said:


> My girl caught me....blamed it on you guys
> 
> Then we watched it together, it was romantic..our first porn vid together
> She even made me stop it near the end for a closer look at some of the scenes


----------



## pink freud (Sep 21, 2009)

ChaNce said:


> You put the ball on the tee, I just took a swing



Lets not bring BDSM into this now...


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 21, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Lets not bring BDSM into this now...



The perfect song for BDSM is Rammstein's Bestrafe Mich.


----------

